# F3 SL frame weight?



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

I am kicking around the idea of getting a F3 SL, but am also looking at other bikes. Felts full build is advertised to weigh 16.88lbs and I was trying to figure out where the weight is(alot in the wheels!). I am getting a super good deal, $1400 + my 2 year old F75, and this F3 has less then 500miles.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Depending on size, the frame should be about 1050 grams.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

My F3 with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, which at a claimed 1,472 grams are some of the lightest clinchers you can get weighs 16.5 pounds without pedals. That's a bit heavy considering I have a Dura Ace drivetrain and FSA carbon pro cranks. The only thing I can think of is the fork must be a carbon wrapped aluminum anchor. I have no idea how some of the bikes get below 15 pounds. I'd have to remove my seat and handlebars.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brentster said:


> My F3 with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, which at a claimed 1,472 grams are some of the lightest clinchers you can get weighs 16.5 pounds without pedals. That's a bit heavy considering I have a Dura Ace drivetrain and FSA carbon pro cranks. The only thing I can think of is the fork must be a carbon wrapped aluminum anchor. I have no idea how some of the bikes get below 15 pounds. I'd have to remove my seat and handlebars.


Depending on the model year of course, the fork could be 485-390 grams for the F3 (F3C LE was the "heaviest" year in 2006)

2010 will be the lightest yet and one of the upgrades will be to the monocoque F1-style fork among other details. One of the guys who works here has his F3 at 14.77 w/ DA 10s and DA clinchers.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Depending on the model year of course, the fork could be 485-390 grams for the F3 (F3C LE was the "heaviest" year in 2006)
> 
> 2010 will be the lightest yet and one of the upgrades will be to the monocoque F1-style fork among other details. One of the guys who works here has his F3 at 14.77 w/ DA 10s and DA clinchers.


You guessed it Dave. It's a 2006 F3C "Special Edition", where they took a leftover F2 frame and mated it with a generic carbon seat post and what I believe is a fork from one of their aluminum bikes. I think its a great bike.










I've flipped the stem since this pic.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brentster said:


> You guessed it Dave. It's a 2006 F3C "Special Edition", where they took a leftover F2 frame and mated it with a generic carbon seat post and what I believe is a fork from one of their aluminum bikes. I think its a great bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the weight you gave, it was the only possibility.

A new fork (Felt Devox UHC Nano 300g) and a new seatpost you could drop 1 pound.

-SD


----------

